# DX camera with a FX lens?



## FireGOD (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a Nikon D7000, what problems will I run into if I use a FX lens on my D7000?


----------



## FireGOD (Dec 2, 2010)

I found my answer.......   Nothing.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2010)

None; the only consideration is that the the field of view of your lens will increase by 1.5x; that is:  A 50mm lens will have the same field of view on your camera as a 75mm lens on a full-frame camera.  To put it another way, to get the field of view given by a 50mm lens, you'll need to use a 35mm lens (BTW, This applies whether your use FX or DX glass; focal length is focal length).


----------



## ghache (Dec 3, 2010)

If the FX lens your using suffer from softness/distortion/vigneting in corners you wont see it. wich is a good thing.


----------

